# java will not install



## trssshh

Hi,

I have a friend who is doing a webcast next week and everything meets specs but the java. We can not get any version 1.4 or 1.5 to install. Did the suggestions by Sun and get an error 1722 and it stops. Have uninstalled and did an offline installation. The next suggestion was to install to a different directory. Get the same error every time. Running Windows XP home edition with sp2 and internet explorer 6.0. I took off internet explorer 7.0 just in case.
Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Sandra


----------



## Chicon

Hi trssshh,

Did you follow the instructions on this page ?


----------



## trssshh

yes, I did and got the same result.

sandra


----------



## Chicon

It's possible the registry of your system still keeps outdated entries from prior installations of the JRE.
Before trying to reinstall a new JRE, I would clear the registry from those entries using a tool like Regseeker or CCleaner.


----------



## trssshh

Thanks,

I will download and try today and let you know.
Sandra


----------



## trssshh

did not help, same issue any other suggestions?

sandra


----------



## Chicon

Hum ! I've already installed the JRE many dozens of times on all possible OS, I never met such error. 
I'm suspecting a problem specific to Windows, a possible corruption of its installer.  
I'm sorry, I'm really stuck on this one.


----------



## Chicon

I find out a possible solution on this page.

Excerpt of the page :



> I have met the same problem befor on one of my client machine. Please try the steps below:
> 1. Uninstall your previous JRE installation.
> 2. After uninstallation, make sure to delete your previous installation folder, like "C:\Program Files\Java".
> 3. Check the root directory for a FILE(not folder) called "Program". If this file exists, rename or delete it, apparently it often causes problems for windows installers.
> 4. Install JRE to a directory with no spaces, like c:\java, do not install it under "c:\program files" or any other directories with space in the path.
> 
> This should solve your problem, if not, please run the following commands from your windows command line:
> 
> msiexec /unregister
> reboot
> msiexec /regserver
> 
> At this point, you may try to install JRE again, if still not work, run the following commands from your windows command line:
> 
> regsvr32 urlmon.dll
> regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll
> regsvr32 Msjava.dll
> regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll
> regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll
> regsvr32 Mshtml.dll
> regsvr32 Browseui.dll
> regsvr32 Shell32.dll
> 
> Let me know.


----------



## trssshh

thanks for this, will try in the next few days.

sandra


----------



## trssshh

Hi,

I ended up having to a repair of the windows installation. After that, I was able to download and install java.

Thanks for the help.

Sandra


----------



## Chicon

You're welcome !


----------

